
How We Identified All 9,716,205 Products Sold on Shopify - rexbee
http://nerdydatablog.com/2017/08/02/how-we-identified-9716205-products-sold-across-94135-domains-on-shopify/
======
operamax
Interesting that they used a string of code present in Shopify templates when
they could have instead did a reverse DNS lookup. I wonder if custom Shopify
themes still contain the string 'cdn.shopify.com'

